# Looking to attach a front bucket



## woody426 (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a GT6000 , 917.250030. When I picked it up it came with a front bucket. I am looking for a diagram that shows how the bucket attaches to the tractor, it appears I am missing some parts.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi woody, 

Contact Sears Parts Direct on the internet on the internet. They should have diagrams for the loader, and they are usually very helpful. I found one loader in the Sears Attachments site, but the model number was not recognized by Sears parts site. Maybe obsolete? Information given with the loader stated that it was fitted to select Craftsman and Husqvarna tractors. Husqvarna may also be a source. Good luck.


----------

